# Who got what from ERAC/shenfield show?



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

I picked up a nice 07, 800g, female royal.Also met crownan.: victory:
What did you get?


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Picked up a male enchi and male lesser as well as a female mojave het ghost from jamie swords and sold corns, day done lol.


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-pictures/385279-back-erac-new-arrivals.html

^ ^ ^ ^

What I got


----------



## Danbellini (Sep 29, 2008)

This was my first show and i was kind of surprised at the amount of corns and leos, but then i was told to expect it lol
I got 2 corns, a female amel stripe and a male amel
shall post pics soon


----------



## White_raven666 (Mar 20, 2007)

I bought 5 coconut hides at a £1 each. BARGAIN!!

oh and a set of tweezers at 75p

WHOOP big spender me


----------



## Danbellini (Sep 29, 2008)

haha that is a bargain 
I bought a couple of waxy tubs with a plan of cutting an entrance into them to give my hatchlings something to hide in on the way home
50p each
On the way out the door (carrying just the tubs) i was stopped and almost accused of stealing as they didnt have lil stickers on em
I was like, WUH?, why would i steal something thats 50p......anyway, great day it was


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Well we went and got 2 smitthi slings, 1 super hypo female gecko. And the male gecko was on show as a Mack snow, took it home showed a friend of mine & turns out to be a leopard gecko just a normal, as we are new to geckos we fell for it  not happy at all no email to complain to and another label near the base of the box says leopard gecko addressee swansea with a name & phone number. Dunno if I can be bothered to complain they could be on the forums and start a slagging match :bash:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Cockys Royals said:


> Well we went and got 2 smitthi slings, 1 super hypo female gecko. And the male gecko was on show as a Mack snow, took it home showed a friend of mine & turns out to be a leopard gecko just a normal, as we are new to geckos we fell for it  not happy at all no email to complain to and another label near the base of the box says leopard gecko addressee swansea with a name & phone number. Dunno if I can be bothered to complain they could be on the forums and start a slagging match :bash:


I should think it's probably a mack snow, as when they're younger it's easy to tell, but when they grow they can look like normals.


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> I should think it's probably a mack snow, as when they're younger it's easy to tell, but when they grow they can look like normals.


He looks a bit like our female normal, but he has more spots on him than she does. Top of box has a sticker on it Mack snow £30

Near base has sticker on it Leopard gecko cb uk 2009 and the name of breeder to which i wont reveal. 

But he does like similar to our normal female just more spots.

Here he is








And heres our Tango


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

I sold a few swapped a cople so came back with  

A western fox snake Thanks Tell  
2 alterna phase greys one really usual thanks Paul  and an usual lil tang albino hondie thanks again to paul 

last but not least a sub ad mack from terry many thanks Terry and sarah 

Lovley to see all again and what a lovley show thanks Connie and Co  had a fab day as uaual paula x


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Cockys Royals said:


> Here he is
> image
> And heres our Tango
> image


He is very pale I would say he is a mack snow most of them do look like normals when fully grown. Only way to be 100% sure is to breed him and see if you get any black and white babies.

We just got some equipment today although there was some interesting stuff I seen a monkey tail skink for the first time in flesh and there was also some very nice lechs and the earless dragons are quite cute.










This is my adult female mack snow you can see she does look kinda normal but she is 100% mack snow I have had her since she was 2 weeks old and she was black and white back then.


----------



## cobbsie (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow Rach!! you were there? 
and Jamie?
god I must have missed everyone...nattered to a guy on Scotts stall....hellooo sorry I didnt ask your name....and browsed a few royal stands......peered at a lot on badges in hopes of one having a name on...but none had so I gave up trying to recognise people and wandered 

Probably the best as if Id have cornered anyone from the forums Id have nattered their ears off!!

We picked up my daughters Blizzard that Sue N has been nurturing forever for us.

Hes an absolute dream!! Easy to hold and settled into his new little home quite quickly.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

purpleskyes said:


> He is very pale I would say he is a mack snow most of them do look like normals when fully grown. Only way to be 100% sure is to breed him and see if you get any black and white babies.
> 
> We just got some equipment today although there was some interesting stuff I seen a monkey tail skink for the first time in flesh and there was also some very nice lechs and the earless dragons are quite cute.


I heard ur OH has floppy tail syndrome? :gasp:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Moshpitviper said:


> I heard ur OH has floppy tail syndrome? :gasp:


I heard your girlfriend only has one arm ?:gasp:


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Moshpitviper said:


> I heard ur OH has floppy tail syndrome? :gasp:


Nah it's rigid, like i've been put in the freezer :2thumb:


----------



## karlos79 (Dec 19, 2007)

i didnt get anything, but did sort another royal deal to collect for snake day! (opps!)
was able to put names to face on here and general waffle! oh and keeping an eye on the anti's! was helping out for ERAC.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

fishboy said:


> Nah it's rigid, like i've been put in the freezer :2thumb:


AHAHAHAHA!!! Good work my man!


----------



## crackersparow (Aug 27, 2008)

i got a male lesser and 4 big normal females. their were some very cheap royal morphs there pinstripes £230 lesser plattys £325 and a blazing blizzard for the ever growing collection of geckos lol

traveled from manchester and thought it was well worth it, a good show very well organised. congrats too you : victory:


----------



## chillyduk (Jul 15, 2009)

i got a lovely female het pied
and my mum got a lovely normal royal


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

I got frozen rats and two rabbits and the snake doesnt even want the rabbits


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

purpleskyes said:


> He is very pale I would say he is a mack snow most of them do look like normals when fully grown. Only way to be 100% sure is to breed him and see if you get any black and white babies.



Well hes going to live with Tango & Razor who is our normal female so soon find out rofl. We dont mind theyre lovely & at home so whatever they are we are happy with them.: victory:


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

i came away with some live food, two A purpurea slings and a S maesensis scorpion from the spidershop, and a Heteropoda boiei from Martin Goss, very cool!
also a record for self control for me :gasp:


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

I got a gorgeous little female yeman. Shes currently basking under her new bulb eyeing up the viv which i mustsay looks amazin 

SO pleased pics tomorrow.

Went to the pub after and had a good chat with simon and julia as usual, also stalked some irish bird and her poor bf. Overall a good show 

Up yours antis


----------



## lizzard boy13 (Jul 24, 2009)

I got two leopard geckos:
A female blazing blizzard - £35
and a Tremper albino het albino, aptor male - £25

My sis also got a femal shct - £19!

I also got thermostat, hide and some crickets.
My second expo!!!
I love 'em


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

I got me a scorp :crazy:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

purpleskyes said:


> I heard your girlfriend only has one arm ?:gasp:


I saw you, with fishboy, I think?
I think we need some rfuk name badges.:lol2:


----------



## Iggylover (Sep 2, 2009)

I got a beautiful male albino nelson milksnake hatchling and pinkies.


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Just been advised that my Mack snow is a Mack snow & that the trader doesnt deal with normals, so either way im happy hes still our little Mack :2thumb:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Cockys Royals said:


> Just been advised that my Mack snow is a Mack snow & that the trader doesnt deal with normals, so either way im happy hes still our little Mack :2thumb:


:2thumb:


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

skimsa said:


> also stalked some irish bird and her poor bf.



Lol! Do you mean us? :lol2:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

skimsa said:


> Went to the pub after and had a good chat with simon and julia as usual, also stalked some irish bird and her poor bf. Overall a good show
> 
> Up yours antis


You slag I am not going to be your sexy ring master anymore :Na_Na_Na_Na: my poor boyfriend:whip:



reptile_man_08 said:


> I saw you, with fishboy, I think?
> I think we need some rfuk name badges.:lol2:


If I had short red hair then yeah that was me and fishboy is tall with blonde hair and was wearing a black t-shirt.


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> I got me a scorp :crazy:


wicked!!!! what species? i am mad about scorps lol


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

today i got a loverly male super snow leo from dave davies and what a bargain £55,


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

fishboy said:


> Lol! Do you mean us? :lol2:


Mubbie :whistling2:



purpleskyes said:


> You slag I am not going to be your sexy ring master anymore :Na_Na_Na_Na: my poor boyfriend:whip:
> QUOTE]
> 
> You know you cant resist the costume if not andy will have to wear it lol


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

purpleskyes said:


> You slag I am not going to be your sexy ring master anymore :Na_Na_Na_Na: my poor boyfriend:whip:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had short red hair then yeah that was me and fishboy is tall with blonde hair and was marrying a black t-shirt.


Yup, definitely:2thumb:


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

where was the monkey tail skink ,was it for sale ,how much


----------



## Ciryluk3g (Sep 27, 2009)

From a very nice lady @ Big Yellow Gecko I got; A Giant Jungle Mack Snow male leo (I'm naming him Ghost think he's one of my faves from this show), A Jungle Mack Snow female, A Hybino Male (another fave of mine ), A SHTCT Female, A Jungle male and A high yellow male. And put a Sunglow Female on hold for the next show in Norwich as I ran out of money at this one lol!!:2thumb:

And finally.. I was only mean't to be getting the 6 Leo's listed above but I had enough spare cash for a Tangerine Jungle Albino (het Aptor) Female from a really nice guy on the love gecko's table... naughty me!:devil:

So all in all a good show... was so much I wanted.. only restraint was cash on the day..

Roll on Norwich.. where hopefully I'll get some Tangerine Albino Jungle Giant females from Welsh Reptile Breeders... had some nice'uns today but unfortunately only males left and I want females.. and I ran out of money grrrrrrr! :whip:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

penfold said:


> where was the monkey tail skink ,was it for sale ,how much


The hall you were in when you came through the door one of the tables on the right we were speaking to him after sold within a half an hour and it was priced at £550. He very rarely sells them tho it was just because it was a male and related to all his females and he needs some fresh blood.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I came home with the best thing ever, payment of a £5 wager between my self and Mr. Penfold, sweet success.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> I came home with the best thing ever, payment of a £5 wager between my self and Mr. Penfold, sweet success.


 git:2thumb:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

corpselight said:


> wicked!!!! what species? i am mad about scorps lol


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/385596-another-new-scorp-vaejovis-confusus.html


----------



## Danbellini (Sep 29, 2008)

I second the idea of RFUK name badges.....except my RFUK name is my actual name.....didnt think that one through did i?
Did nebody see me then? lol i was in a red jumper and joggy bottoms, tramping it up for the day


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Danbellini said:


> I second the idea of RFUK name badges.....except my RFUK name is my actual name.....didnt think that one through did i?
> Did nebody see me then? lol i was in a red jumper and joggy bottoms, tramping it up for the day


I saw some hottish guy in a red top... brown hair, unshaven? :hmm:


----------



## Danbellini (Sep 29, 2008)

lol if by unshaven you mean bumfluffy looking 
besides im really short, theres a dead giveaway.


----------



## Reptiles'r'us (Sep 17, 2009)

*i got a lurrrrrrvely female juvenile snow albino leopard gecko  x*


----------



## Sarbs (Aug 16, 2009)

This was my first show + I loved it!!! I couldn't believe how busy these show's get :2thumb:

Met Bosvark + picked up a gorgeous Orange Ghost from him, which has got to be the most laid back boy, he's super cool. Cant wait for Jas to have more babies! 

Also picked up a beautiful Ivory female from midge @ royalmorphs.

Great day, great snakes, what more could you want???

:flrt:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

penfold said:


> git:2thumb:


I couldn't even get to your stall to have a good look, went round 3-4 times too:lol2:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

here's a couple of em


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow that second one is glowing:mf_dribble:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Wow that second one is glowing:mf_dribble:


 LOl she's brighter my crap pic is blurred sunglass at ready LOL 
p


----------



## Danbellini (Sep 29, 2008)

wow. the orange one. just, wow.


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

This was my first show to and can not wait to go to more with more money then i took, i gor 1 female gecko and 1 corn snake


----------



## Utter Nutter (Aug 30, 2009)

*What didn't I buy??!!!*

I managed to come home with a Cremsicle Leo, a Corn and two very beautiful Royals. Also various accessoires, rubs, bowls etc.
Am realy happy with the Royals, would have liked to get a Female Pastel Royal but by the time I had made my mind up all the females had been sold! Never mind always the next show!


----------



## danabanana (Sep 16, 2008)

I didn't buy anything, I just played waitress to Nblade had a chat with a few people, met Wohic and Kato at the pub and well, just generally had a rather nice day


----------



## jmaster (Oct 3, 2007)

i got a tornado tangerine HET tabino
shes very lovly and hyper at the moment


----------



## Sarbs (Aug 16, 2009)

*my pickups*

two babies i picked up at the show: Orange Ghost Male + Ivory Female :2thumb:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Ivories stunning, looks fiesty too


----------



## berkshirereptile (Oct 5, 2009)

Great show wasnt it, i came home with 2 giant land hermit crabs one female milk (cadbury lol) and a tub of hissing cockroaches. i only remembered i wanted some axolotls once i was half way home bum


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

danabanana said:


> I didn't buy anything, I just played waitress to Nblade had a chat with a few people, met Wohic and Kato at the pub and well, just generally had a rather nice day


 
played waitress, you only made one trip for me :gasp: :lol2:




jmaster said:


> i got a tornado tangerine HET tabino
> shes very lovly and hyper at the moment


 
who did you get that from?


----------

